# Contador 0 al 15 con 74192 y decodificador 7448



## skallden (Mar 30, 2012)

Soy principiante en esto...aun no entiendo muy bien tengo que diseñar un circuito contador del 0 al 15 ascendente el problema es que no se como hacerle el paro (que termine de contar en 15 y regrese a 0) utilizare para la practica el 74192 y 7448 y el pulso 555.
Me he leido alguno textos pero los mapas no los comprendo del todo...


----------



## DJ DRACO (Mar 30, 2012)

En realidad un contador BCD tiene 4 bits y por ende el número máximo es 16...o mejor dicho

0
1
2
3
4
5
6
7
8
9
10 - a
11 - b
12 - c
13 - d
14 - e
15 - f

y luego vuelve a empezar...no tenes nada que hacer


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 30, 2012)

Hola.

Cuentas hasta 15 y cuando llegas a 16 activas CLEAR (y esto pone a cero) o cargas el "0000" con LOAD.
Mira la hoja de datos de 74192 para que sepas cuales son los terminales CLEAR o LOAD.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## skallden (Mar 30, 2012)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Cuentas hasta 15 y cuando llegas a 16 activas CLEAR (y esto pone a cero) o cargas el "0000" con LOAD.
> Mira la hoja de datos de 74192 para que sepas cuales son los terminales CLEAR o LOAD.
> ...



si ya lo cheque y ya lo termine.....pero tambien lo tengo que hacer descendente ahora....15 al 0


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 30, 2012)

Hola.

Esto tal vez te ayude en algo, SINGLE UP-DOWN INPUT.

Ver el archivo adjunto 22974

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## small (Abr 29, 2013)

Mi problema es el siguiente: estoy haciendo una banda distribuidora qu al contar 12 articulos que caeran en una caja(que seran detectados por un sensor inductivo) se detenga, y espere una señal para reiniciarse, el problema es que no se como hacer para que con 2 74ls192 contar hasta 12 y espere dicha señal de reset para ambos... si alguien me entiende y me pudiera ayudar se lo agradeceria mucho.


----------



## chclau (Abr 29, 2013)

Esos contadores tienen de todo, carga paralela, cuenta arriba/abajo, salida de carry y cero...

Si queres contar hasta diez podes contar con los dedos de tus manos, hasta 12 podes ayudarte con las manos de un amigo, no? Pues lo mismo.

Pensa un poco, hace un circuito aunque no te ande cien por ciento y de ahi te ayudamos. El primer esfuerzo tiene que ser tuyo.


----------



## small (Abr 30, 2013)

gracias. entiendo como hacer de 0 a 9 con un solo 192, lo que no encuentro es la forma de hacer que al acoplar el otro se muestren en dos displays el numero 12. se que se tiene que hacer un arreglo con compuertas, pero no logro captar la idea de como.


----------



## chclau (Abr 30, 2013)

Abriste el datasheet del dispositivo? Lee lo que dice sobre conexion en cascada. Ademas, figuran los dibujitos aqui mismo, mas arriba


----------



## miguelus (Abr 30, 2013)

Buenos días small

Te dejo un circuito que hace lo que necesitas.

Está simulado con Proteus.

La cuenta es cuando la entrada se hace "0".

La forma de generar los pulsos a contar te la tendrás que currar tu.

Sal U2


----------

